# Nationalization of Companies



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

So I am sure many have already heard about Omar Effendi being re-nationalized legally. I cannot believe that a judicial system involuntarily transfered ownership from a private party back to the government. 

I mean if the aforementioned is possible, what stops the new government from doing the same to all Christian owned companies. I mean if the MB takes over the government (as it is predicted that they will take at least 50% of the seats), then what stops them from creating such a law?

Would they go as far as saying all owned property by foreigners will be returned back to the government? Say goodbye to all our favorite holiday spots.

On the other hand, it is virtually impossible to sell anything as no one is buying. So any attempt to liquidate assets seems silly. 

Anyhow, I just wanted folks to keep the above in mind while they are making decisions regarding asset purchases in Egypt.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> So I am sure many have already heard about Omar Effendi being re-nationalized legally. I cannot believe that a judicial system involuntarily transfered ownership from a private party back to the government.
> 
> I mean if the aforementioned is possible, what stops the new government from doing the same to all Christian owned companies. I mean if the MB takes over the government (as it is predicted that they will take at least 50% of the seats), then what stops them from creating such a law?
> 
> ...


I'm not too familiar with the Omar Effendi case, wasn't it sold to a Saudi investor? I am aware they have voided the 2006 sale


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> So I am sure many have already heard about Omar Effendi being re-nationalized legally. I cannot believe that a judicial system involuntarily transfered ownership from a private party back to the government.
> 
> I mean if the aforementioned is possible, what stops the new government from doing the same to all Christian owned companies. I mean if the MB takes over the government (as it is predicted that they will take at least 50% of the seats), then what stops them from creating such a law?
> 
> ...


Reading the “decision” made by the “court” for this case and the “reasons” mentioned in it I felt like reading an Islamic text book, the opening lines for the decision went like _“The governmental agencies –represented mainly by the ministry of investment- dealt with the sale of Omar EffendiEffendi as if the company was an “act of devil” that needed to be taken off the body of the nation”_ 

Now I am familiar with the law "system" in here and I do understand that most judges tend to be dramatic when it comes to explaining the points that their decision was based on, but why using THAT much of drama in such a public case is something beyond me!

As for the rest of your post and the “concerns” you’re having/trying to show, what can I or anyone say?!

The _UIS _(United Islamic States) is being “promised” now as a way to “gain” the votes for the upcoming election(s), and trust me when it comes to a nation with a majority of people who consider some sad fu*k like Osama Bin Laden a “martyr”?! Those “promises” are doing magic, and the way it sounds?! Iran will be Heaven comparing to here if that happened 

God bless the democracy! And help us all!


----------

